# Question about automatic feeders. Odd question I know.



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Has anyone tried any of the automatic feeders out on the market. I am concerned about if I leave town who can feed my fish. Some of my fish probably wont eat off a feeder block. Does anyone like/dislike the ones out there. And has anyone found one that can hold live food(worms)? I am thinking about trying one but dont want to invest the cash if they are piles of junk. Thanks for your input guys. 8-[


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been using an automatic feeder for my dry foods for quite a while. Bought it to make a vacation a little easier, and decided I really like not having to remember to feed the fish. I put a variety of foods (Different types of flake, small algae disks, etc) in so that the only thing that they don't get out of it is the occasional frozen or live food.

There is no way to use the feeder I've got for live foods, since it isn't sealed at all.

I've got an older version of the Nutrafin feeder.

Hope this helps a least a little.

--Mike


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Somewhere around here there is another post about automatic feeders but I cant seem to find it. I vaugley remember someone mentioning the nutrafin feeder being good.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah I searched around a little before I posted trying to find some info.


----------

